# how evil are you?



## ferny (Nov 17, 2005)

I've no idea what they're saying, but I pissed myself as I watched it.

http://www.break.com/articles/holditin.html


Ooo, I feel bad now. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 17, 2005)

Yea, and the chick was wiping her eyes like it was a real sad story! I splattered a PB&J sandwich all over my monitor, laughing so hard. God I feel bad, but it was funny.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 17, 2005)

:lmao:
That's hillarious!


----------



## Luminosity (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## LizM (Nov 17, 2005)

It's Julia Child reincarnated!!!!

(Oh, I'm gonna pay in Karma for that)


----------



## tmpadmin (Nov 17, 2005)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 17, 2005)

HAHAHA, that is th4e funniest thing ive seen for a while lol, i love stuff like that!


----------



## Meysha (Nov 18, 2005)

Hahahaha!!!  ooohhh my gawd... the poor guy. :-( but that reporter is hilarious! 

I wish I knew what they were talking about. It sounds a bit german-ish?... actually more eastern european sounding... anyone know?


----------



## SteveEllis (Nov 18, 2005)

:lmao: I just emailed that around the office, all the guys thought it was hilarious but my boss thought it was disgusting that a reported should act such a way!!  

There must be someone on here that speaks the language, please come forward :hail:


----------



## ferny (Nov 18, 2005)

> This is not actual footage, it is from a comedy show that makes fake "real-life documentaries". Theyve got some really funny stuff. This "documentary" is supposed to be about a once-revered TV talk show host who got fired after laughing loudly at one of this guests during live TV, because of the guests high-pitched voice. ...
> Submitted by: ROYDX at 11/18/2005 4:31:25 AM





> it is realy fake, it is from a belgian show called &#8220;in the gloria&#8221; this is the website http://www.indegloria.be and they got much more episodes there, just check &#8220;afleveringen&#8221; here is the translation (as good as i gould do it) host = eric hartman high voice guy = valair woman in wheelchair = marijke man = talking guy in the audiance story teller: 17 years ago eric hartman was the host of the succesfull talkshow called boemerang a talkshow that caused a lot of commotion. ERIC HARTMAN: Marijke was 18 when a doktor dammaged her spine during a routine opperation. and valair ...
> Submitted by: GREENERY at 11/17/2005 7:27:09 AM





> This is a fragment of a show called "In de gloria". Its a comical program on the Belgian TV. In this one the host (Actor Tom van Dyck) presents a program called "Boomerang", a live show, so if something happend, could forget his carreer. The girl in the weelchair had a good-natured tumour and because of a surgical mishap, she got paralysed from the waist down, her backbone was hit during the surgery. The other one had a throat infection, caused by his tonsils, it was surgically fixed, but his vocal cords were hit. Thus he got a high voice. The show-host wasnt expecting that so he started to l ...(
> Submitted by: THE_BELGIAN at 11/16/2005 2:56:41 PM


http://comments.break.com/?id=4283


----------



## Rob (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd hate to be in a weelchair with a good-natured tumour spelling or otherwise!


----------



## spiralout (Nov 19, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: OMG, thank you!  I needed that so badly!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------

